# sardine/pilchards



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

i purchased a tin of sardines and pilchards in tomato sauce from tesco, 49p.the one with the rip of ring pull they looked discusting but were suprisingly quite nice, they have good protien value but high fat. are these the good fats that are recomendable.

thanks


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sardines, anchovies, pilchards etc are very good in Omega oils and GOOD fats! However the sugar and unnecessary fats are in the tomato sauce. Try getting the sardines in brine, open the tin, drain the brine and add a little vinegar and black pepper. They are great on toast.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

sardines and pilchards are good oily fish....but as the previous person said the tomato sauce is full of un-natural ingredients and takes away from the fish's purity!!!

they are good sources of omega 3,6 mono-and poly-unsaturated fats or fatty acids,which can help in the delivery of LDL to the liver for metabolism and also raising HDL cholesterol!!!

but i would recommend as a top of the list fish which is designated in poorer countries to off-set certain illnesses such as gout and increase fat free protein muscle mass is....................

mackerel!!!!

very high in your good fatty acids PUFA & MUFA poly un-sat/mono un-sat!!!

also mackerel is a very sort after fish in the wild sea's and they contain a very good source of iodine,which is a very important component of thyroxine production,which helps control metabolism!!!!!!

i would place mackerel right up there if not top fish....with your salmons,trout,sardines and pilchards!!!

remember never to overcook fish as you will de-nature the fresh quality of fish and try not to drain the oils off...as these are the very good nutrient based oils you want!!!!

keep your meats varied,keep the carbs varied,eat plenty of fruit n veg...water too...if a vegetarian forget the meats parts!!!!

be healthy...live long...mind,body n soul!!!!

hope this long waffle helped!!!!


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks, there the answers i wanted to hear, i will ditch the sauce, they dont look nice but i was supprised.

as for mackeral or mackie as us fisherman call them they are plentyfull at the moment we catch them almost at will around the worms head [gower swansea] they are the main fish bait because of the oil content. i will take a cool box with me next time to bring some home, they go all soft once they have been out of the water for a while and smell.

but thanks for clearing that up for me.

:beer: :beer:


----------

